# Plan Drawings Wanted For



## speedre9 (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone have access to measured drawings for a small Bending Roll Machine. When I say small I mean no bigger than three inches wide between the side frames. I have seen machines  made from Aluminum that are for model builders and Jewelry makers that look fairly easy to build. I would like a build like that. Anybody know where to get some nice drawings or measured diagrams??)


----------



## core-oil (Feb 21, 2014)

Speedree ,

  It might be possible to get drawings of a hand operated three roll bending machine in the back numbers of  The Model Engineer, ( A British publication) The drawings I recall are all made from bright flat  & round mild steel
  Although the drawings are for a machine to take about 12" wide material , It was a simple enough design to scale down to any size you might wish


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 22, 2014)

speedre9 said:


> Anyone have access to measured drawings for a small Bending Roll Machine. When I say small I mean no bigger than three inches wide between the side frames. I have seen machines  made from Aluminum that are for model builders and Jewelry makers that look fairly easy to build. I would like a build like that. Anybody know where to get some nice drawings or measured diagrams??)



Sheet or rod?
I've got some plans for a rod bender that I found before I found a rusty little Diacro 1A cheap.
Let me know and I'll dig them up.

Daryl
MN


----------



## RWL (Feb 22, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Sheet or rod?
> I've got some plans for a rod bender that I found before I found a rusty little Diacro 1A cheap.
> Let me know and I'll dig them up.
> 
> ...



I'm not the original poster, but I'd like to see the plans for a rod bender.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 22, 2014)

RWL said:


> I'm not the original poster, but I'd like to see the plans for a rod bender.



Please note the attached links. Note: I intended to build one of these or to somehow integrate the best ideas of all. But was able to score a rusty but easily re-storable Diacro 1a for a little over $100.

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/13/newsletter1306.pdf

http://www.e-bookspdf.org/download/tubing-bender-plans.html

http://www.green-trust.org/junkyardprojects/FreeHomeWorkshopPlans/TubeBender-GSBates.pdf

This is the best I have for a shear.  http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/sheet-metal-bench-shear.html

If you stumble on any shop built shear plans, then that would be helpful. I'm hoping to be able to do at least 16ga. 
I understand that what I really should look for is a 24-48inch stomp shear - 16ga. But, I'm not quite sure where I'd find space to put it in my shop.

Daryl
MN


----------



## RWL (Feb 22, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Please note the attached links. Note: I intended to build one of these or to somehow integrate the best ideas of all. But was able to score a rusty but easily re-storable Diacro 1a for a little over $100.
> 
> http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/13/newsletter1306.pdf
> 
> ...



The link above was what I was looking for.  A little more complex than I had hoped, but it's a start.


----------



## mike silvia (Dec 14, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Please note the attached links. Note: I intended to build one of these or to somehow integrate the best ideas of all. But was able to score a rusty but easily re-storable Diacro 1a for a little over $100.
> 
> http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/13/newsletter1306.pdf
> 
> ...



Hi Daryl
This is awesome... Did you ever get to build one?


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope.
Picked up a 24inch finger brake for $400. Built a factory copy of the stand.
Picked up a $500 #2 bender with dies on a factory stand off CL.
As I was leaving he asked if I'd take his Diacro shear (no stand) with me.
I told him I couldn't afford it. I told him all I had left was $200 and that had to extend to the end of the month.
He told me to take it and mail him a check for $200 in a couple weeks. 
I got really lucky!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 14, 2015)

are you thinking like this?


----------



## mike silvia (Dec 25, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> are you thinking like this?
> 
> View attachment 116645
> View attachment 116646


I wasn't but I like that too


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 25, 2015)

i have a roller that i made with 3 rolling posts , a bunch of threaded holes and sleeves that fit over each roller to change bend radius quick.. i'll grab a pic next time i'm in the shop


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 28, 2015)

Gives me a good range just with the sleeves


----------



## speedre9 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry I haven't responded been very ill but now on the mend. I have abandoned my efforts because of effects of illness, shake too much now. Thanks for the responses


----------

